# 5.5g topfin light. Need advice.



## kolet66 (Dec 11, 2016)

So , I bought this 5.5 gallon Top Fin tank off Craigslist. I have another tank already established just like it where the light works fine and the plants are growing great. I've had this tank setup for three, maybe four weeks and I noticed the light is much dimmer and the plants in this tank are starting to struggle. I don't want to drop a bunch of money because I'm no plant genius, but I don't mind spending some... can anyone advise me if there are any strips or any type of light I can modify to go with the current hood or do I have to get a whole new set-up? Is appreciate some specific recommendations because I have limited product knowledge. Thanks!! Kim

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

You can find some of those clip on brooder lights and put some compact fluorescents in. A 13 watt cfl should do the trick. You will need a. Glass cover though.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

The Finnex Stingray Clip light is the next option you have. Obiviousily you have to have the tank topless. 

I have the same tank with a 13w CFL 6500k on a clip lamp. And this LED is running on a 1 Gallon cube.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Watercrayfish said:


> The Finnex Stingray Clip light is the next option you have. Obiviousily you have to have the tank topless.
> 
> I have the same tank with a 13w CFL 6500k on a clip lamp. And this LED is running on a 1 Gallon cube.


So true I forgot about the stingray clip. There's also this one from amazon. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B019...1483272275&sr=8-1&keywords=aquarium+led+light 20 bucks.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kolet66 (Dec 11, 2016)

Thank you! I guess I'll be getting some glass or plexi cut for my new light!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

kolet66 said:


> Thank you! I guess I'll be getting some glass or plexi cut for my new light!
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Ooh not plexi glass. Others have had their plexi glass warped. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Finster (Dec 30, 2009)

Drs Foster and Smith has a glass hood for 5.5 gallon tanks for 9 bucks. Aquarium Hoods & Canopies: Aqueon Versa-Tops and a 12 inch full spectrum LED light from Ebay seller pond_n_fish for $15.68 shipped will grow plants fine in your tank.


----------



## Riza1990 (Aug 11, 2016)

I have the same 5.5 and the aqueon glass tops don't fit. The only one I could find that did is made by Perfecto. Of course if you get glass cut to size it won't matter. Just a heads up though! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

Finster said:


> Drs Foster and Smith has a glass hood for 5.5 gallon tanks for 9 bucks. Aquarium Hoods & Canopies: Aqueon Versa-Tops and a 12 inch full spectrum LED light from Ebay seller pond_n_fish for $15.68 shipped will grow plants fine in your tank.


15% off HRDGOODS

In drfoster


----------



## kolet66 (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks all! Working my way to a decision today!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Econde said:


> Ooh not plexi glass. Others have had their plexi glass warped.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I think both acrylic and polycarbonate fall under plexiglass. Acrylic is definitely no good with moisture and warping, but polycarbonate is a great material for this. Just make sure it is supported on all sides and is thick enough for the length of runs


----------



## Finster (Dec 30, 2009)

Riza1990 said:


> I have the same 5.5 and the aqueon glass tops don't fit. The only one I could find that did is made by Perfecto. Of course if you get glass cut to size it won't matter. Just a heads up though!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Marineland, I believe, makes Perfecto. It's a couple bucks more at Foster and Smith. Aquarium Lighting: Marineland Glass Aquarium Lighting Canopies


----------



## Raaan (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't know if you're still looking, but you could also consider an AGA incandescent fixture with a screw in CFL. I've used them myself with pretty good success. It certainly isn't the prettiest thing in the world, but at $10 from Amazon or PetSmart, it's hard to beat for the price.

www.amazon.com/dp/B0002AS4Y2

All Glass Aquarium Incandescent Hood | fish Hoods & Glass Canopies | PetSmart


----------



## kolet66 (Dec 11, 2016)

Finster said:


> Marineland, I believe, makes Perfecto. It's a couple bucks more at Foster and Smith. Aquarium Lighting: Marineland Glass Aquarium Lighting Canopies


And this is pefecto! Thank you! Saves me a trip to home depot and scetching out pattern.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## kolet66 (Dec 11, 2016)

Thank you for all the help. I took suggestions and ended up using the coupon code @DFS and getting the nicrew light off Amazon. In fact...after the first light arrived I went ahead and ordered for the other 5.5g as well. Too late for the two pretty plants that melted into goo, but hopefully my next attempt will be more successful!

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

